# Weekly competition 2011-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F2 R F R' U' F2
*2. *U2 F R2 F R F2 U R' U'
*3. *F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F2
*4. *R2 U R' F U' R2 U
*5. *F U' R' F' R U' F U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F L' D2 U2 L B' D F' L2 B' D B2 D' L2 F' U2 F2
*2. *L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 F' R2 U2 B2 R U' B2 U' F'
*3. *L' B L2 U F L2 B' U F' U' R' B U2 L F D R
*4. *L R2 B' R2 B L' U L2 B L' R D2 B D' F U' F2 U2
*5. *U L B' D L2 R' D2 U' L2 F2 L' F2 R' D' F' D2 L

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 R Fw U Fw' Rw' D' L2 R2 Uw U2 Rw' U' R' U2 F2 Rw Fw2 U' L' D2 Uw U2 R U L2 U Rw' Uw2 Rw R D' Uw U R2 D R Fw' D' Uw2
*2. *Rw' F R Fw' Uw R2 B2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw D2 U Fw' Uw' B2 F Uw' L2 B F' Uw U' F2 L2 Rw2 F' Uw L Rw' R F' D2 L Rw R2 Uw2 L D' L'
*3. *Rw2 R Fw2 U2 F' L2 D2 U' Fw' D2 F L' R U' B' Fw R F' U2 R F' L2 D B U' F Uw2 Rw R2 U' L2 Uw' Fw U' B' F' D' Uw Rw R'
*4. *F D2 Uw U F L2 Rw D B2 Fw F' L D L2 Rw' B2 F' U2 L' Uw' R F Uw U' B2 L' F' D L Rw' D B Fw Rw' R2 D Uw2 U' L' U2
*5. *B Fw2 Rw2 F' L' B Rw2 B' F' Rw R D Fw' F Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw F L' Rw2 D2 L2 R2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 U' F D' Fw F2 Uw B2 Rw' U Fw Rw2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' L2 U R' Fw' D Lw' R D U' B' Fw D Uw' U B D2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Dw2 U Rw2 R' F L' Lw' R Bw2 Lw Rw Bw2 L' Rw2 Bw Fw Rw Fw2 L R' Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw R B2 L' Lw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Bw2 F' D2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 F2
*2. *Bw2 Dw U B' Bw' Uw F L Fw2 F' Lw2 D' Bw' U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 L Lw' Dw' U2 R2 B Bw Uw2 L' Uw2 R2 Bw2 F' L' Fw L2 D2 Rw B' F Lw2 Fw' Lw2 F2 Rw' R B Bw' Fw2 F D' F2 U' Bw Fw2 Lw2 B2 Dw' Rw' U' Fw
*3. *Dw Lw Rw Dw Lw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 Lw B Fw2 Rw2 B F Dw Bw L Lw2 F Rw2 Fw R' Bw2 F' Uw B R B' D2 Uw2 B2 F Uw R2 F2 Lw' Dw2 U' F2 L' Uw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw' F L D Dw Lw2 F Uw2 Bw' R' Fw2 Lw' Rw' Bw2
*4. *Lw' F2 D2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw R' Uw' Rw Bw' U' Fw D Lw B' Fw2 D' Uw2 L Lw2 Dw2 U2 R Bw Rw' D' Uw2 U Rw' B Fw2 Rw' F L2 R' B2 Rw' Fw F' L Rw' Bw L' Bw' F' Dw' Bw L Rw2 U' F' Lw Rw R2 Dw Rw' F2
*5. *D2 B' Lw2 B' D Lw Rw2 R2 F L' Fw2 Dw F L2 F2 L Lw' D L2 Rw2 Dw U Rw Bw' U2 B Bw' F D2 Dw Rw' Bw' D B' R2 Uw L Rw R' D2 Dw Fw F' D2 U' Fw2 U2 F Dw2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 Rw' R B2 Fw' Rw Fw L R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' U2 2B' 3F2 2L2 3R' 3U' 2L B2 2L' 2R2 B 2R2 3F D' 2R2 2U' F2 L' 2R R2 F 3R' B 3F 2R D' 2U2 2B2 2U' 2B L2 2U2 3F 2R' 2B2 3U2 2U2 2B2 3F 2D' 2U L' 2F2 2R2 3U U' B' F' 2L 3F2 3R' 3F' D U F' 3R2 R 2D' 2F2 R2 D' U2 3F2 F 3U 2U2 2F2 2D 2U2 R D2 3U2 2U B2 2L2 3R2 2R' R U
*2. *U2 2F' 3R 2D2 U' 3R2 D' 2B' D' 2U' 2B2 2R2 2D2 F' D 3U U L 3U2 B' 3F2 F L2 2L2 3R' 3F F2 2L 2U 2R R 3F' F2 2R' B 2U 2R' F' L' 3F' D2 B F L' 3F2 2U2 3F2 2F 2R 2U' L B 2F2 F 2L 3R2 3F2 D' 2B 2D' 3R' D' 3R 2B 3F' D2 2D' R 2F2 2U2 2F' D' 2D2 3U2 2R2 R B2 3F F2 D
*3. *L' B2 2B 3R2 2R' R2 3U 2U' F' L F2 D2 2D 2U' R 2B2 2R D B 2B 2D2 U2 2L 3R' 2R2 R U' 2B' 2L' 2B' 2F' F 2D U' 2L 3R 2R2 B' U2 R2 F2 2D 3U 2R 3F R' D2 F2 2R2 2U' U' 3F' 2F' 3U' U2 L U2 2L 2F' L' 3R 2R' R F2 3U 2U2 2B 2L 2R' R 2F 2U' U B2 2F' L2 3U' 2B 2R F2
*4. *L' 2B2 2F' L 2B 2D2 L2 2L2 U 2B2 L R U2 2R' D2 L2 2U F 3R2 2F2 2L 2D 3U' 2R2 2B2 2R 2B2 2U2 R 2D' 2U 3F' 2R2 F2 U 2R2 U2 R 2D' B' 3U2 2F2 2R2 R' 2F U2 F2 U' 3F R2 2B 2L2 R2 2U' 2L2 3R B' D 2L D2 L' 2R2 2D' 2B 3R' 2D2 2U2 3F 2D 3R D' 2U 2B' 3U2 L 2D' 2U' 2F' 2R2 U'
*5. *B2 U 3F' F2 2U2 3F2 F 3R2 2R2 3U' 2F' 2U2 F 2L 2B 3F' 2U' L' 3R2 2U' 2L2 3F' 3U 2B' 2D' 2F 2U2 R2 D2 2R' D 2L2 R2 D 3F2 2D U 2L 3R 3U' 3R2 3U2 2F2 R 3U2 2U 3R2 2D' 2L' B 2L B2 2B2 F 2R2 2B2 3U 2F' 2U 2L2 U2 B2 3R2 3U2 2F' 3U' B2 2B' D2 B L' R 2D 2L' R' 2D' F2 2U' 2R F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 2B 2F F' 2U2 3B' 2D2 L2 3R2 R' 3F' D' 2D 2B2 3B' 3F 2U' U2 L' 3B' 3F' 2F' 3R2 R 3F' 2L2 D' 2B 3F 3D B2 3B2 U' 2R R 3F 3D' L2 2R 3D 3F2 R2 2D 2R D 3B' L2 3L 3D2 2U2 U2 3R 2D 3B' D' 3U U L2 D2 B2 2D2 B 3B' 3U' 3L' 2U' 2L2 2B2 R2 3D2 2U U 3B2 3U2 R F' 2L 3D' 3R 2B2 3U 3F2 3R 2R 3D2 2F 2L2 3D' 3U2 3R' 2R' R' 3B' 2R2 3B 3D2 2U2 L2 3B' 3D2
*2. *L' 2R 3D L' R' 3B2 2L 2D 2R 3D2 2L2 B' 2D' B2 R2 3B' 2D2 3U2 L 3L' 2B' 3B2 L' 2B' R' B 3B 3F F' 2D2 L 3D2 2B2 3F2 2D 3D' 3R U 3F' R 3F' F' 2R2 3D L2 3L' 2U' U' 2B2 3F' R2 3F2 D' 2U U 3L 3B' 2F' 2D2 U2 R' B' 2B' F 3R' 2R' B2 3L2 3B F R2 3D' B2 3F2 2D L' 3L' R2 B 3B 2F2 3U' L' D 2L2 B 2U2 3F U2 F' R 3B 3U' 2R2 B' F' U L2 3U L2
*3. *3U' 3L' 2R' 2U' R 3B2 L 2R' R 3B2 3F' 2F2 F2 U2 3R2 2D 2B 3B' 3D' 2F' 3D' 2U L F R 2D' 3U2 L 2U' 2B' R2 2D2 2F2 2L F2 3D' U' L' 3L' R 2F L2 2R' D 2F2 3D2 3R 3D 2U 3L 3R 2U' U' 3F2 2F2 2D 2U U 2B2 D' 3F' 3R U' 2B' 3U' 2B' D' L2 3L 3B2 3U F2 D' U' L 2L' 2D2 B 3B 2U2 2F2 3R 2B' 2D2 U2 2B2 3F 2D 3F2 2L 3D' 3F' R' 2D2 3B D' 3R2 2R D2 2F
*4. *3L' 2U' B 3U' 3B2 D 3B2 2U' 2B F' 3D U' L F2 2L 3F L2 3R R F' 3L' 3B' 2F 2D' 2U' U2 B 3L R 2D2 2B2 3F' L2 F' 2U 3L 2R2 2D 2B' D2 3F2 U L 3F 2R2 3U U2 3B2 3D 3B' 3R' 3U' 3B L2 2L B' 2F' U 2B' 3B2 3U' R' 2D2 2U' U 2L2 2U' 3B2 3L B2 2B' 3R2 3D2 3L' 3R2 2R R' D2 2D L' B 3D B 2U 2L2 3U2 3L' 3B' 2F 2D U' L 2L 3L' D' 3U' B2 2F2 D 2R'
*5. *2R' 2F 3D' 3L' U 3L' 2R 3B 3D2 2L' 3D 2B' 2U2 3R 2U' 3R' F' R' 2D' 2F2 R F 3R2 2B 3F' 2D' 3L2 R2 2D 3D2 3R2 2D 2F2 D' 2L2 U' L' 3B' 3D2 2B' 3B2 3U' 3R' 2B' D 2D' 2R2 F2 2D U' L' 2D' B 2F2 2D R' 2F L' 2B2 3B' 3D' 2L' 3F' R 3U2 F2 3U 2L 3F2 U' 3F2 3D 2B' 3F2 R 3U L' 3L' 3R R 3F2 2R2 F2 3U 3F' 3U 3L2 3F 3D 2F' 3D' 2B' 3B2 2U' 2R2 R' 3B' D' R' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' R2 U' F U' F2 R
*2. *R2 F' U' R U2 F2 U'
*3. *F2 R F2 R F' R F2 U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L F R B' U F' L2 R' B F L' F2 U' B' R2 F' U2
*2. *B D' R2 B' F L2 U' R2 F' U2 L' D L2 R F2 D' U2
*3. *B U' L' D2 B' D B' F' L' U2 R F' L U R' D' R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 F' D' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw2 U' Fw' L F' U2 R2 B' D2 Uw' Fw' D' R U2 L B' D' Fw2 D' Uw2 U' R2 F2 D' R D' Fw2 U Fw2 D F2 L2 B
*2. *B2 Uw2 F L2 Rw' R' D Uw B2 F2 U2 B2 Rw2 B' F2 D Fw2 Uw2 F' R' Uw Fw' R Fw2 Rw' D' Fw' D2 Rw2 R' D' L2 Rw R' D2 U F' D2 B F'
*3. *B Uw2 F D' U2 B2 R' Fw' D' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U' L' F2 U' Fw Uw F' L' Rw' U' Rw B D' R Uw L Rw2 F' L Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw F L2 B F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Dw Uw' L Lw2 Rw B2 L' Fw' R Bw' U Bw' Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Bw Rw B Dw2 F2 Dw2 U Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw Fw2 F2 D2 U2 Lw' Rw' F2 Uw2 F2 Dw' U' L B' Uw U' Lw2 Fw' L' B2 Bw' Rw' R' Fw2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Bw2 Lw B Bw' Uw2
*2. *L' B' Uw' B' F2 R2 U2 L' Fw2 D' Fw2 F Uw' Rw Fw' U' L2 Rw' Fw' D Uw2 F' U2 Lw' B2 Fw' F D L' Dw U B D' Fw2 D Uw2 Bw U' L Lw2 R2 U R Uw2 Rw Fw2 Uw F2 L' Rw' Dw F' Uw' Bw Fw2 D2 U Lw' Bw Lw'
*3. *Dw Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 Dw2 U Bw Lw' B2 Bw2 F Lw' R' B2 D Lw' Bw2 L2 U Fw Lw' Bw' Dw2 L Bw2 L2 Lw' Uw' U2 Rw2 F2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Uw2 L R' D2 R Fw L Fw D' B' Rw R Dw' B' R2 U2 Bw2 F U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 3F' 2F D' 2R 3U2 2U2 B2 2R' B2 3F L' D 2D' 3R' D 2D2 U2 B2 F 2L2 B2 D2 3U' 2F2 F' L 2R2 2B' F' 2L2 D B 3R2 U F L 2L2 3F' 2L' R' 3F R2 3F2 U' 3R 2D 2R' R' 3U 2R2 2F' 2L 2R2 2F2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 L 3R' 3F2 2D' 2L 2F' 2L2 2U2 B2 2B R U' F 2L2 2R U2 R' 2D U2 2R B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 3D B2 3B2 2L 2B 2L' 3R' 2U' 2R 2D' 3U' 2U2 U' F' 2D2 3F2 2F 3L2 B2 3R2 2D2 3L 2B2 3B 3U2 3R2 D2 3F' 3D 2L' 3L 3B' 2U' 3B' 3D' 2R 3F' 2F' F' D2 3D 2U2 3B' 2F R2 B' 3L R' D 3F' L 2L' 2R2 3B2 3D 3L 2R 2F2 2L 2F 3R2 2F' R2 2F 2D2 R F2 2R' 3U L2 D 2F' U' 3B 3U' B' F2 3D R' 3U 2L2 D2 2L2 3F 2F' U 3F F L' 3U F2 2L 2D 3D2 2B 3F' U' R' U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 D U2 L' B' L' F' D2 L R2 D F' L D' B L
*2. *D' U B F2 R F' R F D U2 R2 F' L U F R B U'
*3. *D' F R' F' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B L' F' R B' D2 L2
*4. *R B U2 B L2 U2 F' U' R D' L' D2 L D L2 B2 U F2
*5. *R2 D' B2 F D L' R F' R2 F U L2 U F2 U' F2 R
*6. *B2 U R2 B' D' R2 B' F' U F U' L2 D F R' D B' U'
*7. *L' R D L' U2 F L2 B2 R U2 F' L2 R2 F R' B' U R2
*8. *U' R2 B' U B L' B' R D U R F U' B' L2 D2 F L U'
*9. *F' D' F2 L U' L R B2 F D L2 R F D U' F L2 U'
*10. *F' L2 D' R' D' F2 L' B D B2 R2 F2 L2 F U' R2 D2 R'
*11. *D' B2 U2 B R D R' B2 F2 R' F U' L2 D U F' L' F
*12. *D' U2 B F2 L2 F2 L B' L D2 R U' R' D2 L2 U F' U2
*13. *L2 R' B2 F L U' R' B2 F L' F2 U' R2 F' D B2 D2 F2
*14. *F2 D B U R' U' B' L' U' L' R F' U2 L2 F' R D R
*15. *F2 D L D L U2 B' R2 B2 F L U' B2 F2 D2 B L2 F
*16. *F2 U' L B' L2 B' D2 L R2 U2 L B R2 F2 L U2 L2 B'
*17. *F' L F L2 R' U B R2 F U2 R2 D B' U F' R' U2 R'
*18. *D L D' L2 B' F D' F L D' F2 U L F' R' U2 R' U'
*19. *D' U2 L B2 R2 D B U F L F' R2 B' F2 L2 F D2 F2
*20. *D' R D B' D2 F2 D R' F2 U L' U2 F L D' L' D U'
*21. *L' D' R2 D' F' R D' L' F' R2 B2 U F' L' F2 R2 F2 U'
*22. *D L2 U2 B' R' U F U2 B' F' L F' L2 F D R D2 R2
*23. *D R2 D L' B' U F2 L' U' F R U B' D U2 L D R
*24. *U' R D B2 F R' B' L2 U B' L2 U' R' U R B F' U'
*25. *B' D U L' B U L2 R' U2 R B L' F D L' R' U' R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L' B D' U' B2 L2 D U2 F L2 B2 L D2 U' R D
*2. *D2 B L' B2 R B2 U2 F' D' U' F R2 F2 L R2 B' L' R
*3. *F2 L2 R' B' U B' D' L2 B D L R' B R F' L U' L U'
*4. *U B R' D2 U2 F' U2 L D' R' D B D U R U2 B2 U'
*5. *R' F D' U F2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R B' D' F2 U' L' F2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L U R2 F2 R F R F L' R2 U2 B' U' B2 D2 R2 U
*2. *R' U' R2 B F D2 B L F2 L2 F U2 B D2 B D2 R'
*3. *L' U F U2 B2 L2 R U2 F' L U F' L' D' L' U' L' R2
*4. *L2 B' L' R' U B F2 L' U' B2 R F L2 U' F' U F2 U2
*5. *D2 R' F' D F' D' F D' R2 U' B2 D L' U' R D F' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B' R2 U' L2 B2 L' R F U2 F2 L2 F' D R D' U' R'
*2. *D' U2 B' U' B' D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B' D U' L' R' B F U2
*3. *R2 B' L2 B D' U' F D L U' B' U2 B' F2 L U' L' R'
*4. *F2 R F2 R U2 B2 R' B L2 D R' D' B2 L2 U B U
*5. *L2 F' D L2 D2 R B' U B' R F2 L' D2 B' F2 L' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 R' D2 F2 L' R B' L' D U' L' D' R' F R2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U R'
*3. *R' D2 B' U2 L D' U F' U' R2 B2 U L' R2 U' R2 F2
*4. *U' R U Fw F' L F L2 D L2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2 F' L' Rw2 D' Uw2 U B' Fw2 F' R' D' U2 Rw2 B R' D' Uw R' B' F2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R' U R U2 R2 F R' U'
*3. *L R D2 L2 F D B F L F' R' D' R2 B F U L R2
*4. *D' U2 Fw2 D Uw2 U2 Rw' F D2 Uw B2 Uw B2 U2 L' B2 D' U2 L R' D Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 D' Uw2 L2 D2 U' Fw2 F D' U2 R B2 Uw' B' Uw2 Rw'
*5. *Fw2 L2 Rw R' D2 Rw' F' D Dw B2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' D Lw Rw Bw2 Uw Rw' D' Dw2 U Fw' D Uw U' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 R Fw Rw F2 D2 B F2 D2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' Fw2 F' L Rw2 R2 D2 U' Lw' R U' L' B Bw' F2 Rw B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B R' U' L' R B L l' r
*2. *L' U L' R U' L R b'
*3. *U L' U B R B L B L U' l r b u
*4. *U L U R L' B' L U' B l' b u'
*5. *L R L R' B L B L' U' l r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-3) (0,3) (2,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (-5,3) (-1,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (-3,2) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (4,2) (0,0)
*2. *(-2,-1) (6,6) (1,0) (2,2) (-2,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (-2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (-5,4) (5,0)
*3. *(3,-3) (3,0) (-5,0) (6,2) (2,3) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-5,0) (-1,1) (0,5)
*4. *(0,3) (0,-3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,4) (4,5) (0,1) (0,5) (-2,4) (-4,2) (1,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,4)
*5. *(0,-1) (-3,0) (6,0) (-5,3) (0,3) (6,1) (3,2) (0,2) (-3,4) (0,2) (1,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' R B R L' R B' F L' R L' B R' L R' F L' R F' B' L B' R' F' B
*2. *F' B' F B L' B R' L B L' B R' B F R L' R L R B' L B' F R' L
*3. *L B L R B' L B' L' R F' B R B' F' R' L R F' R' L R' B F' R' F'
*4. *R' B R' F' L B R' F B L' F' L F L F' B' L F L' R' F R L' R' L
*5. *R B L' F' L R F L' R B F L F' R L B' R' F R' F' B' F B L F


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 23, 2011)

2x2
3.72, 5.19, 4.92, 4.08, 25.72 = *4.73*

3x3
13.21, (14.24), (13.00), 13.12, 13.74 = *13.36*

3x3 OH:
21.32, 20.62, 20.25, 21.73, 26.71 = *21.22*

Master Magic:
(2.46), 2.40, 2.41, 2.38, (2.38) =* 2.40* (σ = 0.01)

2-5 relay:
*4:03.69*

FMC:
*53* (I was bored )


----------



## Sillas (Sep 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.44, 5.25, 7.44, 9.82, 8.88 = *7.77*
*3x3:* 22.88, 26.80, 17.31, 22.42, 26.38 = *23.16*
*OH:*


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.38, (7.47), 8.90, (12.28+), 8.91 ~ *Avg:* 8.73
*3x3:* (26.31), (21.09), 23.21, 25.27, 21.61 ~ *Avg:* 23.36
*4x4:* 1:46.13, (1:57.06), 1:55.25, (1:42.27), 1:45.81 ~ *Avg:* 1:49.06
*5x5:* 3:14.34, 3:18.34, (3:27.18), 3:03.25, (2:56.43) ~ *Avg:* 3:11.98
*6x6:* ~ *Avg:* 
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:* 
*3OH:* ~ *Avg:* 
*Clock:* ~ *Avg:* 
*234:*
*2345:*
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* 
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:*
*MBLD:*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.30, 9.26, 10.02, 8.72, 5.37 = *8.42*
_comment:_ pb average I think!
*3x3: * 21.94, 22.70, 19.53, 19.99, 23.49 = *21.54*
_comment_: Very average!
*4x4:* 1:32.48, 1:36.94, 1:37.28, 1:35.78, 1:58.47 = *1:36.67*
*5x5:* 3:06.33, 3:33.91, 3:18.81, 3:29.01, 3:32.78 = *3:26.87*
*6x6:* 7:23.39, 7:55.24, 6:54.55, 8:15.40, 7:55.40 = *7:44.68*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:27.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:09.52*
*3x3 One Handed: * 53.02, 48.30, 46.96, 55.69, 49.92 = *50.41*
*Clock: * 19.43, 15.19, 17.26, 17.42, 22.00 = *18.04*
_comment:_ Good day for clock. Set a new pb earlier and this is a pb avg.
*Magic: * 2.58, 2.66, 2.43, 4.25, 3.65 = *2.96*
*Master Magic: * 5.68, 5.93, 6.15, 6.22, 6.61 = *6.10*
*Megaminx:*6:08.42, 6:45.66, 5:53.12, 5:51.58, 4:27.26 = *5:57.71*
comment: nearly 2 minutes faster on the average for last weeks new event for me. Nice pb single at the end 
*Square 1:* 2:27.12, 2:16.09, 2:59.71, 2:08.33, 2:54.59 = *2:32.60*
_comment:_ New event for this week. Really enjoyed learning this puzzle though I need to learn far more CP and EP algs and making cube shape is more miss than hit at the minute.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 24, 2011)

2x2: 3.30 avg5
Times:3.93, 2.84, 3.34, 3.35, 3.20

3x3: 11.87 avg5
Times:12.55, 9.44, 11.99, 11.67, 11.96

4x4:54.06 avg5
Times: 49.96, 39.88, 54.47, 58.65, 57.73 (wtf 4x4 single)


2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 = 1:18.01 (double parity)


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 24, 2011)

2x2: 2.51, (2.37), 3.40, (4.55), 2.89 = 2.94


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 24, 2011)

2x2: (3.01), 3.62, 3.20, 3.22, (4.36) = 3.34
3x3: 10.59, 10.28, (9.16), 9.22, (12.12) = 10.03
4x4: (44.67), (48.27), 45.72, 47.54, 46.65 = 46.63
5x5: (1:32.03), (1:23.41), 1:28.64, 1:28.79, 1:28.98 = 1:28.80
2bf: 1:06.60, DNF, DNF = 1:06.60
3bf: 3:32.58, 4:25.45, 4:04.16 = 3:32.58
mbf: 1/2 17:37.83
oh: (21.11), 18.11, (17.90), 18.59, 20.25 = 18.98
wf: 2:44.91, 2:53.43, 2:57.80, (2:43.90), DNF = 2:52.05
fm: 38 moves


Spoiler



scramble: B L2 R' D2 F2 L' R B' L' D U' L' D' R' F R2 B'
solution: x2 D' F' D2 F R' U L' U' L D' B R' U2 R U B' U' B L' U' L U L' U' B' U' B U L y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (38)

x-cross + 1 pair: x2 D' F' D2 F R' U L' U' L D' B
F2L-1: R' U2 R U B' U' B
F2L+OLL: L' U' L U L' U' B' U' B U L 
PLL: y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


234: 1:06.10
2345: 2:28.72
magic: 2.26, 2.26, (2.89), 2.68, (1.98) = 2.40
mmagic: 4.63, 4.03, (5.85), (4.01), 4.19 = 4.28
clock: DNF, 14.14, (12.46), 14.54, 15.15 = 14.61
mega: 2:24.71, (2:45.56), (2:06.54), 2:42.58, 2:19.14 = 2:28.81
pyra: 8.69, 8.37, (9.83), (5.94), 6.91 = 7.99
sq1: 40.76, (1:15.20), 44.75, 1:12.87, (26.13) = 52.79


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Sep 24, 2011)

*2x2:*3.61,5.28+,4.78,3.52,2.65 = *3.97*
*3x3:*9.47,8.71,13.75,8.56,7.93 = *8.91*
*4x4:*49.36,49.30,40.86,46.18,42.46 = *45.98*
*OH:*15.50,13.77,16.41,16.50,16.31 = *16.07*
*234relay:**1:03.90*
*pyraminx:*6.78,5.27,10.27,5.91,9.69 = *7.46*


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 24, 2011)

*MultiBLD: 15/16 54:25.18* [34:12.97]
11th cube was 2 twisted corners - memo mistake.
Pleased with this attempt. I wrote out a memo time schedule beforehand and managed to stick to it well, generally gaining a tiny bit, so my memo was 1:48 'too fast'. Exec was a minute faster than I estimated as well which is nice


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> *MultiBLD: 15/16 54:25.18* [34:12.97]
> 11th cube was 2 twisted corners - memo mistake.
> Pleased with this attempt. I wrote out a memo time schedule beforehand and managed to stick to it well, generally gaining a tiny bit, so my memo was 1:48 'too fast'. Exec was a minute faster than I estimated as well which is nice


 
Wow Daniel, great result!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 25, 2011)

*3x3x3* : 20.16, 30.72, 17.64, 25.61, 23.02 *Average* : 22.93
*4x4x4* : 1:24.66, 1:17.47, 1:29.11, 1:31.68, 1:32.80 *Average* : 1:28.48


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 25, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.53, (5.46), 3.34, 3.81, (2.65)= 3.56
3x3x3: (13.51), 10.93, 10.36, 11.92, (9.05)= 11.07
Pyra: 6.86, (11.68+), 8.22, (6.34), 7.15= 7.41
2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 41.02, DNF = 41.02


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.64, 3.61, 3.66, 3.07, 3.03 = *3.24*
*3x3:* 12.19, 13.62, 11.50, 12.58, 14.28 = *12.79*
*4x4:* 54.34, 54.94, 49.38, 48.49, 54.86 = *52.86*
*5x5:* 1:38.75, 1:35.32, 1:22.50, 1:40.11, 1:41.50 = *1:38.06*
*Pyraminx:* 5.95, 6.26, 6.84, 4.66, 4.25 = *5.62*


----------



## Norbi (Sep 25, 2011)

*3x3 bld:*1:47.44, 2:05.50, DNF==>*1:47.44*


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 25, 2011)

*2x2* - 5.50, 5.05, 5.73, 6.19, 7.04 = *5.81*

*3x3* - 17.12, 15.40, 17.90, 20.70, 17.93 = *17.65*

*4x4* - 1:08.99,* 1:02.90* PB, 1:47.44, 1:20.06, 1:25.24 = *1:18.10*

*5x5* - 2:36.76, 2:49.46, 2:43.30,* 2:11.41* PB, 2:42.46 = *2:40.84* PB

*6x6* - 

*2x2 - 4x4 relay* - *1:42.49*

*2x2 - 5x5 relay* - *5:04.18*

*pyraminx* - 16.16, 16.22, 15.73, 19.64, 12.88 - *16.04*


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 26, 2011)

2x2: (2.20), (3.52), 2.40, 3.26, 2.41 = 2.69
3x3: 9.76, 10.18, (8.68), 9.85, (10.73) = 9.93
4x4: 46.38, 45.02, 37.08, (36.84), (DNF ) = 42.83
5x5: (1:47.36), 1:20.54, 1:17.42, 1:28.56, (1:15.10) = 1:22.17
2-3-4 relay: 59.68
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:32.22
3x3 OH: (15.76), 15.38, 15.64, 14.64, (12.03) = 15.22
square-1: 29.88, 34.71, (38.10), 29.25, (27.31) = 31.28
Pyraminx: 6.89, 6.90, (10.31), 5.96, (5.19) = 6.58
3x3 match the scramble: (1:02.21), 49.06, (42.19), 48.97, 46.82 = 48.28. 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 6.73, DNF = 6.73


----------



## phantom_thief (Sep 26, 2011)

*2x2* = 6.90, 7.36, 5.80, 8.71, 9.78+ - *7.66*
*3x3* = 19.91, 17.28, 16.34, 16.06, 15.75 - *16.75*
*4x4* = 1:11.87, 1:06.91, 1:10.19, 1:01.00, 1:18.61 - *1:09.66*
*5x5* = 1:46.52, 1:34.05, 1:41.75, 1:55.21, 1:33.34 - *1:40.52*
*6x6* = 3:37.86, 4:01.84, 3:47.18, 3:48.05, 3:53.46 - *3:49.56*
*7x7* = 5:57.13, 6:10.11, 5:52.46, 6:46.58, 5:54.91 - *6:00.72*
*2-4 Relay* = 1:40.31
*2-5 Relay* = 3:20.93


----------



## Edam (Sep 26, 2011)

*2x2*= (9.96),6.96,9.52,8.32,(5.69) = *8.27*
*3x3*= 14.34,(12.87),(17.48),15.84,13.12 = *14.43*
*4x4*= 1:29.74,(1:23.50),1:41.26,(1:41.51),1:38.02 = *1:36.34*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 27, 2011)

*2x2:* 16.04	17.42	15.68	12.82	25.03 = *16.38*
*3x3:* 39.47	35.93	44.50	48.50	40.19 = *41.39*
*4x4:* 3:03.43	2:24.68	2:53.78	2:44.86	2:37.96 = *2:45.53*
*5x5:* 6:56.99	6:53.76	7:58.77	7:13.38	7:13.66 = *7:08.01*
*7x7:* 34:15, dns, dns, dns, dns = *DNF*
*2-4Rel: = 3:58.50*
*2-5Rel:	= 10:27.12	*

*Bld*
*2x2BLD:* DNF [25.12, 9], 22.14 [ 9], DNF [45.22, 21] = *22.14* 
very good, a PB
*3x3BLD:* 1:40.49 [ 50], 1:37.91 [ 46], 1:28.31 [ 36] = *1:28.31* 
good, all three. Maybe easy solves .
*4x4BLD:* 7:50.14 [ 3:53], DNF [7:00.14, 3:48], 7:11.40 [ 4:06] = *7:11.40*
Good and very consistent. The second was easy and I hasted too much with memo and 
got one letter at bottom faulty. So two centers off at that one.
*5x5BLD:* DNF [18:22.66, 10:07], DNF [14:59.82, 8:11], 14:25.22 [ 7:00] = *14:25.22*
First was slow and two flipped edges. Second had two centers and two edges off.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [40:17.22, 22:17] = *DNF*
Trying to regain ability. This one was totally good (if a little slow) but failed because of bad images/words. 
I swapped ÅE (åtel = carrion for fish?) and ÅI (ålkista = eel-trap), neither of which I have any
experience of. So bad letter Å in Swedish made me go wrong  !!
I think I must invent new words (again) .
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:22:30, 37:22] = *DNF*
2 x 2-c off. I by mistake turn the 4:th layer (middle) instead of the 3:d. Happens all too often.
Took a very long time because I could not remember the edges memo, sat perhaps five
minutes before it came back.


----------



## mycube (Sep 27, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.60 (3.56) 6.53 (7.34) 6.28 = *6.47*
*3x3x3:* 17.51 17.35 (17.64) 16.42 (15.89) = *17.09*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.59 1:39.07 (1:30.00) 1:43.19) 1:31.24 = *1:35.63*
*5x5x5:* 2:31.52 (2:54.90) 2:54.28 (2:28.37) 2:43.03 = *2:42.94*
*6x6x6:* 5:19.79 5:20.68 (5:05.42) (5:51.58) 5:19.01 = *5:19.89*
*7x7x7:* 8:38.01 7:52.93 8:45.31 (8:48.96) (7:35.19) = *8:07.77*
comment: great average 
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 32.23 (35.09) 33.89 29.87 (26.47) = *32.00*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* = *1:56.18*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* = *5:03.38*
*Megaminx:* (3:04.47) 3:35.04 3:30.07 3:17.84 (3:58.36) = *3:27.65*
*Pyraminx:* 24.47 19.51 (28.31) 18.58 (10.36) = *20.86*


----------



## okayama (Sep 28, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.67, 6.87, (4.89), (12.02), 6.96 = 6.83

*3x3x3*: 21.14, 22.64, (18.07), 19.13, (26.43) = 20.97

*4x4x4*: 1:33.54, (1:37.00), (1:23.57), 1:29.13, 1:32.07 = 1:31.58 :confused:

*7x7x7*: 7:46.84, (7:59.20), (7:23.47), 7:24.51, 7:39.71 = 7:37.02

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:08.25, DNS, DNS = 2:08.25
1st: Missed to stop a timer, should be 2:03~04.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [13:03.17], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 2 centers and 2 twisted corners. memo 5:44.03

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 26:26.84, DNS, DNS = 26:26.84
1st: Yey PB! memo 13:10.93 http://twitpic.com/6tjrcu

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/6 (53:01.54) memo 39:43
6th: Off by 3 corners. forgot corner memo...

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



35 min backup solution.

Scramble: B L2 R' D2 F2 L' R B' L' D U' L' D' R' F R2 B'
Solution: L' R2 D' U L2 F2 R' D2 R' B' D B D B D B2 D L2 U' L' U L R' U' R' U L U' R U2

Pre-scramble: D R' L' U

c/e pairs: L'
Two squares: R2 D'
2x2x3 block: U L2 F2 R2
Orient edges: R D2 R'
Finish F2L: B' D B D B D
All but 3 corners: B2 D L2 U' L' U L' D'
Correction: D R' L' * U

Insert at *: L' U' R' U L U' R U


*Magic*: (DNF), 6:59, 3.15, (2.75), 3.13 = 4.29

*Master Magic*: (8.93), 7.77, 6.84, (6.53), (7.66) = 7.42


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.75 6.65 (5.44) 5.78 (7.78) = *6.39*
*3x3x3: *(16.93) 22.69 (25.19) 18.97 18.30 = *19.99*
*4x4x4: *(1:05.28) (1:15.90) 1:13.46 1:10.31 1:14.71 = *1:12.83*
*5x5x5: *2:13.43 2:13.15 (2:19.53) 2:04.06 (1:55.75) = *2:10.21*
*6x6x6: *(3:41.86) 4:07.72 4:09.65 4:10.03 (4:15.13) = *4:09.13*
*7x7x7: *6:15.69 (6:18.99) 6:13.30 (5:59.60) 6:18.25 = *6:15.75*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:03.22) DNF DNF = *1:03.22*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF (4:12.21) DNF = *4:12.21*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(46.43) (35.94) 39.72 40.16 41.50 = *40.46*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *56.34 (DNF) 1:11.50 (50.28) 1:00.21 = *1:02.68*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:52.59 = *1:52.59*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:49.00 = *3:49.00*
*Magic: *(1.46) 1.61 1.50 (3.18) 2.19 = *1.77*
*Master Magic: *(5.52) 4.33 (4.02) 4.11 4.96 = *4.47*
*Clock: *17.78 (19.66) (17.13) 18.18 19.65 = *18.54*
*MegaMinx: *(2:45.41) 2:48.22 (4:02.66) 2:57.40 2:53.11 = *2:52.91*
*Pyraminx: *(9.00) 12.43 14.16 13.22 (14.56) = *13.27*
*Square-1: *53.27 59.22 1:02.15 (1:06.08) (52.88) = *58.21*


----------



## Erik (Sep 29, 2011)

*3:* 9.14, (8.72), 9.03, (9.82), 9.51 = *9.23* wtf consistent :O :O :O
*5:* (1:18.28), (1:07.95), 1:09.37, 1:13.69, 1:12.94 = *1:12.00* good!
*OH:* 19.35, (16.97 OLL skip), (22.57), 17.78, 21.21 = *19.45 *yay sub20
*Pyra:* (4.13), 6.91, 5.35, 5.85, (7.65) = *6.37* meh
*Minx:* 1:15.78, 1:07.15, (1:28.93), (56.67), 1:12.93 = *1:11.95 *the 56 might be PB 
*FMC: DNF *couldn't find anything satisfactory


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



L' B2 U D' L D2 R F R2 U' L' B2 U' B2 U' L U B2 L' B' L B' L D2 L' U' L D2 L'

L' [Two pairs] 
B2 U D' L D2 [Two squares]
R F R2 U' L' U' [Pseudo F2L (yay!)]

After plenty of trial-and-error I found:

U B2 U' B2 U' L U L' [EO]
L B2 L' B' L B' L' [LLEF+1]
L U' [Undo pseudoness]
U L D2 L' U' L D2 L' [L3C]

Cancellations save the day. That LL can be solved in 12 moves, which would have resulted in 26 move total, but I doubt that even Guus knows that case.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 29, 2011)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 6:33.82[2:50], 7:16.22[3:03], DNF = *6:33.82*
_Had to redo 2 center comms on the second cube. Pop on the 3rd._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(15:15.36)[6:44], DNF(13:53.83)[6:39], DNF(13:21.82)[6:31] = *DNF*
_All 3 solves off by 2 centers, last one + 2 flipped midges._
*Multiple Blindfolded: 18/18 in 58:38.09*[36:19]
_Yes. Finally I bet a WR. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 29.99, 30.92, (39.52), (25.98), 33.61 = *31.51*

Done BLD: 
*4x4x4:* 7:12.03[3:15], DNF(6:56.46)[3:02], DNF(7:02.69)[3:21], DNF(5:48.53)[2:44], 10:35.26[5:30] = *DNF*
_2nd: 4 centers, 3rd: 2 centers, 4th: 2 centers, 5th: Messed up memo a lot, slow solving, ..._
*5x5x5:* 13:41.81[6:46], DNF(13:39.96)[6:07], DNF(13:45.58)[7:03], DNF(13:55.86)[6:05], 13:56.71[6:16] = *DNF*
_2nd: Messed up something during wings or edges, centers done. 3rd: 8 wings, 4 midges, 4 corners and 2 centers. All 2cycles. 4th: 3 centers.
Consistent!_


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 29, 2011)

5x5: (1:43.30), (1:22.33), 1:26.35, 1:28.11, 1:34.20 = 1:29.55
3x3: 8.92, (10.76), (7.98), 10.04, 9.75 = 9.57
OH: (15.52), (23.55), 20.56, 18.05, 18.61 = 19.08
3x3 BLD: 58.40, DNS, DNS = 58.40
4x4: 48.38, 53.81, (38.16), 46.34, (58.25) = 49.51


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Sep 29, 2011)

Pyraminx: (6.05), 3.99, 5.83, (2.22), 3.95= 4.59
3x3 WF 1:37.30, 1:38.31, 1:38.68, (DNF), (1:21.69)=1:38.10


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Sep 29, 2011)

2x2: 2.49, (3.34), (2.20), 3.11, 2.96 =2.85
3x3: 8.03, 8.92, (7.88), (11.38+), 9.21 =8.72
4x4:36.71, 37.27, (33.30), 42.22, (42.86)=38.74
5x5:1:19.02, 1:03.76, 1:24.15, 1:12.06, 1:00.29=1:11:62 lol
6x6:2:40.73, 2:47.60, 2:37.29, 2:40.33, 2:37.55 = 2::39.54
7x7: 4:07.38, (3:54.11), (3:59.64), 4:26.54, 3:55.64 =4:00.89 nooo
3x3bld:3:47.71, 2:49.38, DNF=2:49.38
3x3OH:14.65, (13.07), (18.26), 15.90, 14.67=15.06
2x2+3x3+4x4relay: 52.19
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5relay:2:18.19
2x2BLD: DNF, 23.50, DNF=23.50


----------



## okayama (Sep 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 29 moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done for finding a short F2L, and I found a shorter LL in 7~8 min:


Spoiler



(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U L U R2 F' R' D2 L' D U' B2 L

F2L: U L'
All but 3 c/e pairs: L B U B2 U' B L' B2
Pair 3-cycle: B R f' R' B' R f R'


results in 27 moves.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.00 4.44 (5.31) 4.22 (3.91) => 4.22

*3x3:* 13.59 (13.99) 12.89 12.38 (11.39) => 12.95

*4x4:* 51.90 (50.45) (1:06.81) 52.13 57.97 => 54.00

*3x3 OH:* 29.20 (34.44) 32.00 (25.43) 27.48 => 29.56

*2-4 Relay:* 1:13.06

*2-5 Relay:* 3:22.69

*Square-1:* 25.79 33.10 39.97 (43.43) (23.43) => 32.96


----------



## irontwig (Sep 29, 2011)

okayama said:


> Well done for finding a short F2L, and I found a shorter LL in 7~8 min:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That was quite amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 30, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.98), 6.12, (6.37), 5.61, 6.29 = *6.00*
_Comment: Same average as last week._
*3x3:* (12.87), (23.96), 12.89, 14.69, 14.84 = *14.14*
*4x4:* 1:02.31, 1:12.01, (1:13.37), (56.64), 1:00.42 = *1:04.91*
_Comment: On the last; double parity and 2 PLLs._
*5x5:* 2:24.48, 2:27.22, (2:21.11), (2:41.42), 2:29.79 = *2:27.16*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:55.02*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:53.09*
*3x3 OH:* (27.11), 27.95, 27.69, (33.81), 27.47 = *27.70*
*Pyraminx:* 11.59, (10.18), 14.63, (14.69), 10.37 = *12.20*
*Clock:* 17.51, 27.79, (14.12), (31.31), 16.11 = *20.47*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 13.98, 13.36 = *13.36* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:00.66, 36.80 = *36.80*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: Lol, why do I even bother with 4BLD, I think I just rush it too much._


----------



## Daryl (Sep 30, 2011)

*2x2* : 9.58, (DNF), 10.65, 7.95, (7.31) =* 9.39
3x3 *: (19.29),(15.97), 16.99, 16.26, 17.82 = *17.02
4x4* : 1:22.45, 1:19.51, (1:16.76), 1:17.77, (1:31.08) = *1:19.91
5x5* : (2:07.71), (2:27.18), 2:17.58, 2:20.17, 2:26.04 =* 2:21.26
6x6 *: (4:37.76), 4:58.13, (DNF), 5:25.46, 5:20.88 = *5:14.82
7x7* : (9:26.14), 8:46.79, (7:50.31), 8:42.41, 9:13.02 = *8:54.07
OH *: (52.40), 43.96, 44.23, 47.70, (42.22) = *45.30
3x3 BLD* : DNF, DNF, DNF
*Pyraminx* : (6.20), 6.36, (14.16), 6.68, 7.56 = *6.87
Square-1 *: (27.80), 21.01, (20.11), 24.74, 24.33 = *23.36
Megaminx *: (2:09.83), 1:52.24, (1:31.73), 1:45.86, 1:41.38 =* 1:46.39
2-4 relay : 1:55.88
2-5 relay : 4:25.50*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.63, 9.12, 16.83, 6.45, 9.89 = *8.88*
*3x3x3:* 22.18, 21.94, 21.67, 24.33, 26.08 = *22.82*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.34 [OP], 1:26.91 [OP], 1:17.31, 1:25.56 [O], 1:27.66 [P] = *1:26.71*
*5x5x5:* 2:58.21, 2:55.21, 2:34.28, 2:50.59, 2:29.88 = *2:46.69*
*6x6x6:* 4:47.65, 4:45.24 [O], 4:58.25 [P], 5:00.41 [P], 4:39.90 [O] = *4:50.38*
*7x7x7:* 6:57.68, 7:10.45, 7:21.60, 6:53.17, 6:55.54 = *7:01.22*
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [22.17, 2C], DNF [25.38, 2C], 17.74 = *17.74*
Comment: Ugh – terrible to DNF two out of three of these! But the third one more than made up for it. In both of the first two solves, two corners were twisted.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:29.32, 3E], 1:32.38, 1:31.00 = *1:31.00*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:40.28 [4:18], 7:44.14 [4:06], DNF [10:06.24, 5:33, 3C, 5W] = *7:40.28*
Comment: For the third solve, I couldn’t get the memory to stick, and I also popped a wing; it was awful.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 20:19.08 [10:33], DNF [18:15.70, 11:04, 2E 3W], 15:57.51 [8:55] = *15:57.51*
Comment: I couldn’t get memory to stick well on any of these, although the last one was a little better than the first two.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [41:37.05, 20:57, 3oW 3iW 2O]
Comment: Memo wouldn’t stick again; I had a lot of problems with that this week.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [43:26.61, 22:42, 2o+]
Comment: Almost got this one, and the time was pretty good too.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/15 = 1 point, 59:29.46* [42:00]
Comment: I started this at 2 in the morning with a splitting headache; I’m sure I shouldn’t have tried it, but I hated the thought of skipping out on a real attempt this week. So I tried, but memo took forever. I quit memorizing after 9 cubes and started solving, and I got 8 of the 9, so really it wasn’t that bad, but clearly I shouldn’t have tried 15. (It felt ridiculous having to solve all those cubes when I was done without having ever done anything with them.) The interesting thing was that my head hurt worse as the memo progressed, but after I pulled the blindfold on and started solving, it started getting better. By the time I was done, the headache was completely gone! So I guess I’m glad I did it – it was really easy to get to sleep after that. Maybe I’ve discovered a new headache remedy!
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.96, 40.93, 51.52, 43.02, 41.63 = *42.87*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:47.08, 1:33.59, 2:03.78, 1:34.09, 2:25.47 = *1:48.32*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.08, 1:27.13, 1:10.62, 1:18.58, 1:18.29 = *1:18.65*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*


Spoiler



L’ U F2 U2 F L2 R’ U R B’ L B L’ B L B2 L’ U R’ U’ R2 B’ R’ L’ B’ L R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R2

2x2x2: L’ U F2 U2 F L2
Add premoves R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R2 for 2x2x3
3x cross: add premoves L’ B’ L, then R’ U R
Switch to inverse:
Last pair: R B R2 U R U’
LL (Sune): L B2 L’ B’ L B’ L’ B

Comment: Ending was very lucky!


*2-4 relay:* *1:48.50*
*2-5 relay:* *4:44.27* [OP]
*Magic:* 8.78, 8.41, 13.13, 18.72, 8.86 = *10.25*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Three quite good solves, but two terrible ones ruined it.
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 4.36, 3.28, 3.16, 3.40 = *3.65*
*Clock:* 2:26.21 [0:31], 16.33, 16.47, 17.83, 21.00 = *18.43*
*MegaMinx:* 26:54.87 [14:23], 3:26.66, 3:29.69, 3:08.21, 2:57.84 = *3:21.52*
Comment: Great week for megaminx BLD, but bad week for megaminx speed. Just 7 seconds off my PB on the BLD solve; memo was slow, but execution was really fast.
*Pyraminx:* 52.58, 20.68, 14.66, 14.72, 14.65 = *16.69*
*Square-1:* DNF [7:20.31, 4:15, scrambled], 39.25 [P], 41.21 [P], 42.16 [P], 28.63 = *40.87*
Comment: BLD was case QV. I messed it up really bad; I think I just made a couple of bad setup moves.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:45.78], 12.11, 24.83, 14.52, 26.77 = *22.04*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 30, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.85 - 6.60 - 5.37 - (6.95) - (4.94) = 5.94
3x3x3: 18.35 - 18.66 - (18.84) - (14.85) - 17.71 = 18.24
4x4x4: 1:15.44 - 1:17.34 - 1:12.80 - (1:09.63) - (1:20.06) = 1:15.19
5x5x5: (2:07.12) - 2:04.09 - 2:00.08 - (1:49.50) - 2:02.54 = 2:02.24
6x6x6: 3:53.21 - (3:55.39) - 3:55.25 - (3:45.62) - 3:48.59 = 3:52.35
7x7x7: (6:46.17) - 6:46.69 - (6:51.23) - 6:50.35 - 6:48.61 = 6:47.76
3x3x3OH: 33.47 - (28.00) - (33.76) - 33.10 - 33.23 = 33.27 (28 was a COLL skip  )
2BLD: 35.46 - DNF - 45.20 = 35.46
3BLD: 4:18.27 - DNF - DNF = 4:18.27
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 15:46
2->4: 1:57.82
2->5: 3:55.12
Magic: 1.90 - 1.96 - 1.88 - (1.98) - (1.71) = 1.91
Master Magic: (5.97) - (5.08) - 5.81 - 5.16 - 5.35 = 5.44
Megaminx: (1:32.17) - 1:46.10 - 1:43.94 - (1:46.30) - 1:35.48 = 1:41.84
Pyraminx: 10.64 - (7.09) - (12.23) - 8.61 - 8.26 = 9.17
Square-1: (52.68) - 53.99 - 1:07.31 - 1:05.41 - (1:10.73) = 1:02.24
Clock: 23.02 - 23.73 - 21.87 - (24.28) - (21.71) = 22.87
Skewb: (9.72) - 9.45 - 8.57 - (8.56) - 9.60 = 9.21
FMC: DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 1, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 6:50.93 6:11.82 6:03.75

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:30.88 1:27.56 (1:22.91) (1:31.78) 1:27.38 = 1:28.61


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 1, 2011)

*2x2x2* 5.91, 4.56, 4.07, 5.50, 4.96 = 5.01
*3x3x3* 13.60, 12.76, 12.23, 22.78, 13.81 = 13.39
*4x4x4* 1:03.85, 1:01.30, 1:10.86, 1:24.04,1:10.21 = 1:08.31
*5x5x5* 1:57.90, 2:02.73, 2:15.03,1:50.64, 1:54.81 = 1:58.48
*6x6x6* 4:14.35, 3:56.35, 4:07.59, 4:16.18, 3:47.61, = 4:06.10
*7x7x7* 7:34.80, 7:35.76,6:58.55, 7:41.38, DNF = 7:37.31
The last one a piece popped and I couldn’t find it for a few minutes.
*2x2x2 BLD* 32.17, DNF, 41.78 = 32.17
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF[13:23.52], DNF[14:38.54], DNF[13:34.58] = DNF
*5x5x5 BLD* DNF[28:54.91], DNF[31:29.35], DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 4/5 29:52.39 = 3 points
I just could not remember the corners on the 4th cube, so I had to DNF that one.
*3x3x3 OH* 27.39, 24.24, 26.52, 24.78, 26.35 = 25.88 
*3x3x3 FMC* 38 HTM


Spoiler



L’ R2 D’ F’ R (5/5) 2x2 block
U2 L’ U L 
U’ B2 U B2
U2 L2 F’ L’ F (13/18) F2L
Switch to inverse 
L U F U’ F’ L’ (6/24) OLL
Back to regular
R2 U’ R’ U R U’ B’ R’ F R’ F’ R’ B R (14/38) PLL
Total solution
L’ R2 D’ F’ R U2 L’ U L U’ B2 U B2 U2 L2 F’ L’ F R2 U’ R’ U R U’ B’ R’ F R’ F’ R’ B R L F U F’ U’ L’ (38)


*2-4* 1:20.13
That was a good relay
*2-5* 3:30.48
*Magic* 1.67, 2.03, 2.21, 2.13, 1.54 = 1.94
*Master Magic* 4.61, 6.41, 5.24, 5.23, 4.28 = 5.03
*Clock* 26.09, 32.66, 31.47, 1:00.83, 38.44 = 34.19 
*Megaminx* 1:16.10, 1:06.53, 1:13.75, 1:00.40, 1:07.65 = 1:09.31
*Pyraminx* 9.70, 10.44,17.59, 11.45, 13.11 = 11.67


----------



## guusrs (Oct 1, 2011)

FMC: 27



Spoiler



scramble: B L2 R' D2 F2 L' R B' L' D U' L' D' R' F R2 B'
solve: L' B R' F L F' R F' L' B D F D' U L' D L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2 

on inverse scramble: 
pre-move: [L]: 
p2x2x3: U'@ R L2 B2 D L2 D' L U' (9+1)
pF2L-1: D F' D' B' (13+1)
all but 3 corners: L F R' F L' F' R B' (21+1)
pre-move correctio: L (22)
at @ insert: U' L2 U R U' L2 U R'


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 1, 2011)

Cubenovice

FMC: 32



Spoiler



U' L2 *. F R'* L2 U' F makes X-cross 7
D2 L R' D R insert CE pair 12
L2 D2 L2 *D'* makes F2L-1 16
*D* F' D' F2 L F' makes F2L with 2 oriented edges 20
U B2 D' B' D B' U' L2 fat antisune + L2 leaves 3 corners 28

at . insert R' B' R F R' B *R F'* to cancel 4 moves = 32 HTM


----------



## Henrik (Oct 1, 2011)

Henrik

*3x3-Feet:* 47.66, 48.90, (57.56), (39.77), 49.80 => *48.79* sec.
This was just bad!!!!! and only one sub 42! arggg


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2011)

Preliminary result: congratulations Mike, yoinneroid and dimwmuni (first podium ?)

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.69 AnsonL
 2.85 asiahyoo1997
 2.93 Edward_Lin
 3.24 cuber952
 3.28 chicken9290
 3.35 yoinneroid
 3.56 CuberMan
 3.97 The Rubik Mai
 4.22 Evan Liu
 4.73 antoineccantin
 5.01 dimwmuni
 5.81 chrissyD
 5.94 MaeLSTRoM
 6.01 Zane_C
 6.39 AvGalen
 6.47 mycube
 6.83 okayama
 7.66 phantom_thief
 7.92 Sillas
 8.27 Edam
 8.43 Selkie
 8.73 Yttrium
 8.88 Mike Hughey
 9.39 Daryl
 16.38 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(28)

 8.72 asiahyoo1997
 8.91 The Rubik Mai
 9.23 Erik
 9.57 Yes, We Can!
 9.93 AnsonL
 10.03 yoinneroid
 11.07 CuberMan
 11.83 chicken9290
 12.80 cuber952
 12.95 Evan Liu
 13.36 antoineccantin
 13.39 dimwmuni
 14.14 Zane_C
 14.43 Edam
 16.56 phantom_thief
 17.02 Daryl
 17.09 mycube
 17.65 chrissyD
 18.24 MaeLSTRoM
 19.99 AvGalen
 20.97 okayama
 21.54 Selkie
 22.82 Mike Hughey
 22.93 rahulkadukar
 23.36 Yttrium
 23.89 Sillas
 41.39 MatsBergsten
 1:28.61 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(24)

 38.73 asiahyoo1997
 42.83 AnsonL
 45.98 The Rubik Mai
 46.64 yoinneroid
 49.51 Yes, We Can!
 52.86 cuber952
 54.00 Evan Liu
 54.05 chicken9290
 1:04.91 Zane_C
 1:07.67 dimwmuni
 1:09.66 phantom_thief
 1:12.83 AvGalen
 1:15.19 MaeLSTRoM
 1:18.10 chrissyD
 1:19.91 Daryl
 1:26.71 Mike Hughey
 1:28.48 rahulkadukar
 1:31.58 okayama
 1:35.63 mycube
 1:36.34 Edam
 1:36.67 Selkie
 1:49.06 Yttrium
 2:45.53 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:11.61 asiahyoo1997
 1:12.00 Erik
 1:22.17 AnsonL
 1:28.80 yoinneroid
 1:29.55 Yes, We Can!
 1:38.06 cuber952
 1:40.77 phantom_thief
 1:59.70 dimwmuni
 2:02.24 MaeLSTRoM
 2:10.21 AvGalen
 2:21.26 Daryl
 2:27.16 Zane_C
 2:40.84 chrissyD
 2:42.94 mycube
 2:46.69 Mike Hughey
 3:11.98 Yttrium
 3:26.87 Selkie
 7:08.01 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:39.54 asiahyoo1997
 3:49.56 phantom_thief
 3:52.35 MaeLSTRoM
 4:06.10 dimwmuni
 4:09.13 AvGalen
 4:50.38 Mike Hughey
 5:14.82 Daryl
 5:19.83 mycube
 7:44.68 Selkie
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:00.89 asiahyoo1997
 6:00.72 phantom_thief
 6:15.75 AvGalen
 6:48.55 MaeLSTRoM
 7:01.22 Mike Hughey
 7:37.02 okayama
 7:38.15 dimwmuni
 8:25.42 mycube
 8:54.07 Daryl
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 15.07 asiahyoo1997
 15.22 AnsonL
 16.07 The Rubik Mai
 18.98 yoinneroid
 19.07 Yes, We Can!
 19.45 Erik
 21.22 antoineccantin
 25.88 dimwmuni
 27.70 Zane_C
 29.56 Evan Liu
 31.51 Jakube
 32.00 mycube
 33.27 MaeLSTRoM
 40.46 AvGalen
 42.87 Mike Hughey
 45.30 Daryl
 50.41 Selkie
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 48.79 Henrik
 1:38.10 KryuzbanDmitry
 1:48.32 Mike Hughey
 2:52.05 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 6.73 AnsonL
 13.36 Zane_C
 17.74 Mike Hughey
 22.14 MatsBergsten
 23.50 asiahyoo1997
 32.17 dimwmuni
 35.46 MaeLSTRoM
 41.02 CuberMan
 1:03.22 AvGalen
 1:06.60 yoinneroid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 36.80 Zane_C
 58.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:28.31 MatsBergsten
 1:31.00 Mike Hughey
 2:08.25 okayama
 2:49.38 asiahyoo1997
 3:32.58 yoinneroid
 4:12.21 AvGalen
 4:18.27 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Daryl
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:03.75 cmhardw
 6:33.82 Jakube
 7:11.40 MatsBergsten
 7:40.28 Mike Hughey
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:25.22 MatsBergsten
15:57.51 Mike Hughey
26:26.84 okayama
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

18/18 (58:38)  Jakube
15/16 (54:25)  kinch2002
5/6 (53:01)  okayama
4/5 (29:52)  dimwmuni
8/15 (59:29)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (17:37)  yoinneroid
0/2 (15:46)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 48.28 AnsonL
 1:02.68 AvGalen
 1:18.65 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.19 asiahyoo1997
 59.68 AnsonL
 1:03.90 The Rubik Mai
 1:06.10 yoinneroid
 1:13.06 Evan Liu
 1:18.01 chicken9290
 1:20.13 dimwmuni
 1:40.31 phantom_thief
 1:42.49 chrissyD
 1:48.50 Mike Hughey
 1:52.59 AvGalen
 1:55.02 Zane_C
 1:55.88 Daryl
 1:56.18 mycube
 2:27.15 Selkie
 3:58.50 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:18.19 asiahyoo1997
 2:28.72 yoinneroid
 2:32.22 AnsonL
 3:20.93 phantom_thief
 3:22.69 Evan Liu
 3:30.48 dimwmuni
 3:49.00 AvGalen
 3:53.09 Zane_C
 4:03.69 antoineccantin
 4:25.50 Daryl
 4:44.27 Mike Hughey
 5:03.38 mycube
 5:04.18 chrissyD
 6:09.52 Selkie
10:27.12 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 1.77 AvGalen
 1.91 MaeLSTRoM
 1.94 dimwmuni
 2.40 yoinneroid
 2.96 Selkie
 4.29 okayama
 10.26 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.40 antoineccantin
 3.65 Mike Hughey
 4.28 yoinneroid
 4.47 AvGalen
 5.03 dimwmuni
 5.44 MaeLSTRoM
 6.10 Selkie
 7.42 okayama
*Skewb*(2)

 9.21 MaeLSTRoM
 22.04 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 14.61 yoinneroid
 18.04 Selkie
 18.43 Mike Hughey
 18.54 AvGalen
 20.47 Zane_C
 22.87 MaeLSTRoM
 34.19 dimwmuni
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.59 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.62 cuber952
 6.04 Erik
 6.58 AnsonL
 6.87 Daryl
 7.41 CuberMan
 7.46 The Rubik Mai
 7.99 yoinneroid
 9.17 MaeLSTRoM
 11.19 dimwmuni
 12.20 Zane_C
 13.27 AvGalen
 16.04 chrissyD
 16.69 Mike Hughey
 20.85 mycube
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:09.31 dimwmuni
 1:11.95 Erik
 1:41.84 MaeLSTRoM
 1:46.49 Daryl
 2:28.81 yoinneroid
 2:52.91 AvGalen
 3:21.52 Mike Hughey
 3:27.65 mycube
 5:57.71 Selkie
*Square-1*(8)

 23.36 Daryl
 31.28 AnsonL
 32.95 Evan Liu
 40.87 Mike Hughey
 52.79 yoinneroid
 58.21 AvGalen
 1:02.24 MaeLSTRoM
 2:32.60 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

27 guusrs
29 irontwig
30 okayama
32 Cubenovice
33 Mike Hughey
38 dimwmuni
38 yoinneroid
53 antoineccantin
DNF  MaeLSTRoM
DNF  Erik

*Contest results*

260 Mike Hughey
235 yoinneroid
225 dimwmuni
218 asiahyoo1997
201 AnsonL
175 MaeLSTRoM
172 AvGalen
145 Zane_C
128 Daryl
122 The Rubik Mai
119 phantom_thief
113 okayama
113 Evan Liu
112 MatsBergsten
107 Erik
105 cuber952
104 Yes, We Can!
97 mycube
91 Jakube
86 antoineccantin
81 chicken9290
79 Selkie
78 chrissyD
64 CuberMan
41 kinch2002
35 Edam
29 Yttrium
25 Edward_Lin
24 KryuzbanDmitry
20 rahulkadukar
20 guusrs
19 irontwig
18 cmhardw
17 Cubenovice
15 Sillas
8 Henrik


----------



## Henrik (Oct 3, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> 36. 8 Henrik



You guys compete in way to many events, and in events with way too many competitors, see I lost this week over all! 

Maybe I should compete in two events instead of one, or more than two.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2011)

Henrik said:


> You guys compete in way to many events, and in events with way too many competitors, see I lost this week over all!
> 
> Maybe I should compete in two events instead of one, or more than two.



Yes, Henrik, it's not as if you did not know how to do other events than feet.
Actually you are one of the few who can compete in virtually every event.
You should give it a try some week (perhaps not every week like Mike).
Seems like those who do seems to quit the weeklies totally after a while
(again with the glorious exception of Mike). E.g. Maarten, Daniel and Simon...


----------

